# نتائج انتخابات الرياسة للمصريين بالخارج



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*
قنصلية مصر في أستراليا تعلن رسميًا النتائج الأولية لتصويت المصريين في الخارج

1- عمرو موسى على 865 صوتًا بنسبة 54.4%
2- حمدين صباحي بـ241 صوتا
3- أحمد شفيق 179
4- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 174
5- محمد مرسي 101 صوت
6- سليم العوا 15 صوتًا
7- خالد علي 5 أصوات
8- هشام البسطويسى - أبو العز الحريري صوت واحد لكل منهما
وبقية المرشحين وهم: عبد الله الأشعل - محمود حسام - محمد فوزي عيسى - حسام خير الله    ....لم يحصلوا على أية أصوات.

http://www.shorouknews.com/​news/​view.aspx?cdate=17052012&id=099​d6abd-4ace-467e-91bd-9a35cf9ac​7e9*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*نتائج تصويت المصريين في بلجيكا: 
1- ابو الفتوح  123 صوت
2- حمدين 93 صوت
3- موسي 71 صوت*


----------



## چاكس (17 مايو 2012)

تشكرااات على الخبر
كويس ان عمرو موسى حصل على اغلبية الأصوات 
مازلت على رأى انه الأنسب و انا اتنبأ له بمنصب رئيس مصر القادم


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

* لاهاى بهولندا
1- أحمد شفيق 275 صوتا
2- حمدين صباحى 215 صوتًا 
3- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 185 صوتا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة تصويت المصرييين في السودان:

الأول مرسي بـ 40%
 الثاني ابو الفتوح بـ 22.8 %
 الثالث حمدين بـ 18 %

نتيجة زفت.. ربنا يستر!*


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة تصويت المصريين في اليونان:

 إجمالي الاصوات الصحيحة 1041

 عمرو موسى الأول بـ 362 صوت

 شفيق الثاني بـ 265 صوت

 حمدين التالت بـ 170 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*النتيجة النهائية لتصويت المصريين في اليمن :-

1- محمد مرسي 109 صوت
2- عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح 72 صوت
3- عمرو موسى 37 صوت
4- حمدين صباحي 31 صوت*


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2012)

*حتي الآن نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج في 8 دول (استراليا وماليزيا وبلجيكا ولبنان واليمن والسودان وهولندا واليونان) كالآتي:

 - عمرو موسي 1739 صوت
 - عبدالمنعم ابو الفتوح 1038 صوت
 - حمدين صباحي 985 صوت
 - احمد شفيق 868 صوت
 - محمد مرسي 731 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*نتائج تصويت المصريين في المانيا:
1- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 647 صوت
2- حمدين صباحى  476 صوت
3- محمد مرسى 199 صوت
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة تصويت المصريين في اليونان:

1- عمرو موسى 362 صوت
2- شفيق  265 صوت
3- حمدين 170 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*
نتائج تصويت المصريين في غانا
1- مرسي 50 صوت
2- صباحي 27 صوت
3- ابو الفتوح 22 صوت*


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2012)

دول افريقيا كلها زفت​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين فى فرنسا
1- حمدين صباحى ٦٨٧ صوتاً
2- شفيق ٦٦٨ صوتاً
3- أبو الفتوح ٦٥١ صوتاً
4- موسى ٥٧٩ صوتاً
5- محمد مرسى 371 صوتاً
6- خالد على ٣٢ صوتاً.
 7- محمد سليم العوا 29 صوت 
8- المستشار هشام البسطويسى 28 صوت 
9- أبو العز الحريرى 3 أصوات 
لم يحصل عبدالله الأشعل  والفريق حسام خيرالله ومحمود حسام الدين على  أى أصوات .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية فى إيطاليا:
1- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 740 صوت
2- محمد مرسي 574
3- أحمد شفيق   485 
4- عمروموسى 422
5- حمدين صباحى 401
6- خالد على 21 .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج فرز أصوات المصريين فى أسبانيا:
1- أبو الفتوح  ٨٥ صوتا 
2- صباحى ٨٢ صوتا 
3- موسى ٥٤ 
4- محمد مرسى ٣٤ صوت 
5- أحمد شفيق  ١٥ 
6- خالد على ٤ صوتا
7- محمد سليم العوا صوتين فقط


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج تصويت المصريين في البحرين:

1- محمد مرسي  1286 صوت
2- ابو الفتوح 1166 صوت
3-  صباحي  616 صوت
4- عمرو موسي 505 صوت
5- احمد شفيق 236 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*النتيجه النهائية  للجالية المصرية فى ليبيا:
1- عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح 125
2- حمدين صباحي 75
3- محمد مرسي 55
4- أحمد شفيق 41
5- عمرو موسي 45
6- محمد سليم العوا  6 
7- خالد علي 3 
8- محمود حسام 1 
 لم يحصل الِأشعل على أى أصوات .

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتيجه الانتخابات الرئاسية  فى دولة أيرلندا
1- أبو الفتوح 30.5%
2- محمد مرسي  28 % 
3- حمدين صباحي 17 % 
4- أحمد شفيق 11 %
5- عمرو موسي  10 %.


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج الفرز حتي الان في ضوء ما توفر من نتائج ل 16 دولة |

عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح......8675 صوت
 حمدين صباحي.........6672 صوت
 عمرو موسي........5930 صوت
 محمد مرسي...5800 صوت
 احمد شفيق..2463 صوت

يا اقباط مصر اتحدوا ....
يا ليبراليين مصر اتحدوا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج انتخابات واشنطن 
1- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 882 صوتا
2- عمرو موسى 664 صوتا
3- حمدين صباحى 661 
4- أحمد محمد شفيق 454 صوتا
5- محمد محمد مرسى 300 صوتا. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة تصويت المصريين المقيمين فى لبنان فى الانتخابات الرئاسية
1- عمرو موسى 119 صوتا
2- ابو الفتوح 78 صوتا 
3- حمدين صباحى 63 
4- احمد شفيق 45 
5- محمد مرسى 42 
6- محمد سليم العوا 6
7- خالد على 4
8- محمود فوزى 1
9- أبو العز الحريرى 1*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتيجة تصويت المصريين في بريطانيا:

1- الفتوح الاول  1300 صوت
2- حمدين  962 صوت
3- عمرو موسى 907 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية فى روسيا الاتحادية:
1- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 37 صوتا
2- حمدين صباحى 36 صوتا
3- محمد مرسى 15 صوتا
4- عمرو موسى 14 صوتا.
5- أحمد شفيق 8 اصوت
6- خالد على 3 اصوات
7- محمد سليم العوا 2 صوت
8- هشام البسطويسى صوت واحد
9- أبو العز الحريرى صوت واحد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج تصويت المصريين في دولة الإمارات:

1- ابو الفتوح  6652 صوت
2- حمدين صباحى 4995 صوت
3- عمرو موسى 4064 صوت
*


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

اظن واضح جدا المفروض ندى لمين علشان نعلى الكتله التصويتيه بتاعته 
ياااااااااااااارب نفهم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مايو 2012)

الصديق العزيز /صوت صارخ
انا كتبت موضوع عن الانتخابات اتمنى من حضرتك التعليق عليه فورا


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

هما 3 مشتتنا

حمدين وموسى وشفيق

لو فى اتحاد

النتيجة كانت اتقلبت


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هما 3 مشتتنا
> 
> حمدين وموسى وشفيق
> 
> ...


حتى الان اقواهم صباحى
ولكن النتيجة هتتقلب بعد نتيجة السعوديه والكويت


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حتى الان اقواهم صباحى
> ولكن النتيجة هتتقلب بعد نتيجة السعوديه والكويت



*النتيجة حتى الان لصالح ابو الفتوح *


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النتيجة حتى الان لصالح ابو الفتوح *


ما بين حمدين وموسي وشفيق اللى احنا مشتتين بينهم  
الاقوى حمدين


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ما بين حمدين وموسي وشفيق اللى احنا مشتتين بينهم
> الاقوى حمدين





​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

حضرتك اللى جبت النتيجة اللى بتقول حمدين التانى بعد ابو الفتوح مش انا 

والنتيجة كانت من شويه كدة 
شبكة آخر خبر | أبو الفتوح الأول وصباحي يتقدم للمركز الثاني وموسى ثالثًا بعد فرز أصوات المصريين في 16 دولة حتى الأن

  حصل الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على مجموع أصوات 7500 صوت بعد فرز أصوات المصريين بالخارج في 16 دولة حتى الأن ، ويليه في مجموع  الأصوات حمدين صباحي بمجموع أصوات بلغ 5915 صوت ، وبعده المرشح عمرو موسى ب  5482 صوت ، وفي المركز الرابع جاء مرسي بمجموع أصوات 4589 صوت ، فيما حل  خامسًا أحمد شفيق بمجموع أصوات 3110 صوت .

 وصعد صباحي للمركز  الثاني بعد فرز16 دولة حيث كان ترتيبه بعد 11 دولة هو الثالث وكان موسى  الثاني بينما أحتفظ أبو الفتوح بالمركز الأول .
 وهذه هي النتائج التي  تأكدت حتى الآن بينما لم ترد إلينا أنباء مؤكدة من 6 دول أنتهى الفرز بهم  حتى الان ومن المنتظر أن تعلن اليوم نتائج باقي الدول ، واهمها السعودية  وقطر والكويت ، حيث يتواجد عدد كبير من المصريين المسجلين في الكشوف  الإنتخابية هناك منهم 261924 صوت في السعودية ، و119234 صوت في الكويت   و32836 صوت في قطر .

 وفيما يلي تفاصيل أصوات المصريين في ال16 دولة المعلنة حتى الأن :
 جاءت النتيجة في دبي لصالح أبو الفتوح بمجموع أصوات  ٤١٠٠ صوت ، و حل  ثانيًا حمدين صباحي بمجموع أصوات 3200 صوت ، وعمرو موسى 2700 صوت ، وحصل  محمد مرسي على 2500 صوت فيما حصل شفيق على 1100 صوت .

 في إيطاليا  جاءت الأصوات لصالح عبد المنعم ابوالفتوح بمجموع 740 صوت ، يليه محمد مرسى  574 صوت  ، واحمد شفيق 485  ، وعمرو موسى 422، ثم حمدين صباحى 401 .

 وجاءت الأصوات في ليبيا لصالح أبو الفتوح ب 31 صوت ، محمد مرسى 28 صوت ، عمرو موسى 10 صوت ، و احمد شفيق 11 ، وحمدين صباحى  17  .

 وفي أسبانيا حصل عبد المنعم ابوالفتوح على  85 صوت ، يليه حمدين صباحى 82  صوت ، وعمرو موسى  54 صوت ،محمد مرسى 34 صوت ، ثم أحمد شفيق 15 .

  وجاءت نتائج فرز إنتخابات الرئاسة في غانا لصالح محمد مرسي 50 صوت ، يليه  حمدين صباحي 27 صوت ، وأبو الفتوح 22 صوت، وأحمد شفيق 9 أصوات ، ثم عمرو  موسى6أصوات .

 وفي فرنسا، تصدر حمدين صباحي النتيجة بـ ٦٨٧ صوتا،  يليه أحمد شفيق ٦٦٨ صوتا، وعمرو موسي ٥٧٩ صوتا، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ٦٥١  ، ومحمد مرسي ٣٧١ ، وخالد علي ٣٢، ومحمد سليم العوا ٢٨ .
 وتصدر عبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح النتائج في ايرلندا بـ125 صوتا، يليه حمدين صباحي بـ75  صوتا، ومحمد مرسي ثالثا بـ 55, ثم أحمد شفيق بـ 41 ، وعمرو موسي 45 ، ومحمد  سليم العوا 6 ، وخالد علي 3 .

 كما تقدم أبو الفتوح في ألمانيا بـ647 صوتاً، يليه صباحى بـ 476 صوتاً، ومحمد مرسى 199 صوتًا، وعمرو موسى 177, وأحمد شفيق 76 صوتا.
 وفي هولندا, تصدر شفيق النتيجة بـ275 صوتا ، يليه حمدين صباحي بـ 215  صوتا, وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بـ 185, وعمرو موسى بـ165 صوتا, ومحمد مرسي  54 صوتا, وخالد 19 صوتا, وسليم العوا 9 وهشام البسطويسى على صوت.

 وفي اليمن, جاء أبو الفتوح في الصدارة بـ68 صوتا، يليه حمدين صباحى 37، وأحمد شفيق 26 ، و عمرو موسى 18 ، ومحمد سليم العوا 13 .
 في حين, تقدم محمد مرسي المرشحين في السودان بـ 241 صوتا، يليه عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح بـ139 صوتا، وحمدين صباحي 112 صوتا، وعمرو موسى 61 ، وأحمد  شفيق 43 صوتا.

 كما تصدر أبو الفتوح النتائج في النمسا بـ 223  صوتا، يليه عمرو موسى بـ171، وحمدين صباحي 129، ومحمد مرسي 110، وأحمد  شفيق: 109، وخالد علي: 12.

 وواصل أبو الفتوح تقدمه أيضا وتصدر  النتائج في بلجيكا بـ123 صوتا، تلاه حمدين صباحى 93، وعمرو موسى 71، ومحمد  مرسى 39، وأحمد شفيق 26، والعوا 15 ، وخالد على 12.

 وفي ماليزيا,  تصدر أبو الفتوح بـ100 صوت, بعد محمد مرسي بـ85 صوتا ثم صباحي بـ60 صوتا,  وعمرو موسى ١٩ صوتا ، وشفيق 5، والعوا ٢ ، وخالد علي ٤.
 وفي لبنان,  تصدر عمرو موسى بـ119 صوتا، يليه أبو الفتوح بـ78 صوتا، وصباحي بـ63 صوتا، و  شفيق 45، ومرسي 42، والعوا 8 ، وأربعة أصوات لخالد على .
 كما تصدر موسى النتائج في أستراليا بحصوله على 865 صوتا، يليه صباحي 241 صوتًا، وشفيق 179, وأبو الفتوح 173, ومرسي 101

يبقى الافضل نستنى للنهايه ونعرف مين اللى ممكن يتصدر منهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج  تصويت المصريين بالخارج حتي الآن في 23 دولة (استراليا وماليزيا وبلجيكا  ولبنان واليمن والسودان وهولندا واليونان وألمانيا وايرلندا وغانا والنمسا  واسبانيا وفرنسا والبحرين وإيطاليا وباكستان وتنزانيا والأردن وليسوتو  وبريطانيا وروسيا والإمارات "دبي فقط"):

 - عبدالمنعم ابو الفتوح 13044 صوت 
 - حمدين صباحي 9840 صوت
 - عمرو موسي 8909 صوت
 - محمد مرسي 8177 صوت
 - احمد شفيق 4753 صوت*



*ولسة، الأقباط هايفتتوا الأصوات ومش هايوصل شفيق للدور الأخير، وبالتالي هايوصل المنظمين أبو الفتوح ومرسي..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مايو 2012)

*نتائج تصويت المصريين في سلطنة عمان:

 محمد مرسي الأول بـ 1874 صوت

 ابو الفتوح الثاني بـ 1625 صوت

 حمدين صباحي الثالث بـ 787 صوت

 عمرو موسى الرابع بـ 706 صوت

 احمد شفيق الخامس بـ 434 صوت*


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

أعلن منذ لحظات نتائج فرز تصويت المصريين المقيمين فى كندا فى الانتخابات  الرئاسية، وحصل الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح على أعلى الأصوات بحصوله على  793 صوتا، مقابل 610 أصوات للفريق أحمد شفيق، و598 صوتا لحمدين صباحى،  و587 صوتا لعمرو موسى، فيما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 240 صوتا، وخالد على  39 صوتا، والدكتور محمد سليم العوا 27 صوتا، وستة أصوات للمستشار هشام  البسطويسى، وصوتين لأبو العز الحريرى، وصوت واحد لمحمود حسام الدين، فيما  لم يحصل محمد فوزى أو حسام خير الله أو عبد الله الأشعل على أى من الأصوات.  

تشير نتائج التصويت إلى أن 2910 مصريين أدلوا بأصواتهم من بين 5072 سجلوا أسماءهم فى قوائم الناخبين.


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)

*نتيجه فرز 31 دوله :

 19157.....ابو الفتوح

 14426........حمدين

 14055........موسي

 11343.........مرسي

 8256...........شفيق

 729................العوا

 660........خالد علي

 124.....بسطاويسي

 60................اخرون

 الاصوات بدون السعوديه وقطر والكويت ولم تصدر منهم أي نتيجه حتي الان*


----------



## وفاء وليم (18 مايو 2012)

*النتيجة زقت فى الدول العربية عشمانين فى بقية الاستفتاء فى الدول الاخرى ... ربنا يستر *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مايو 2012)

*يجب ان ننتظر الي النهاية حتي يظهر من يحتاج الي تدعيم مننا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2012)

*نتئج الأنتخابات بالكويت
1- محمد مرسى 17139 صوتًا.
2- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 14109 صوتا
3- حمدين صباحي بعدد 9031 صوتًا
4- عمرو موسى 8876 صوتًا
5- أحمد شفيق بعدد 5048 صوتًا*


----------



## sparrow (19 مايو 2012)

هي مالها النتائج كده مش مبشرة بالخير خالص
شكل الاعادة هترسي علي مرسي وابو الفتوح
ربنا يستر


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مايو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هي مالها النتائج كده مش مبشرة بالخير خالص
> شكل الاعادة هترسي علي مرسي وابو الفتوح
> ربنا يستر



فعلا، ودا عشان بعض الأقباط يختاروا "شفيق" و "مرسي"


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2012)

لسه قطر والسعوديه 
بعدهم هتبقى النتيجة لمرسي  ثم ابو الفتوح وبفارق كبير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *نتيجه فرز 31 دوله :
> 
> 19157.....ابو الفتوح
> 
> ...



شايف الوضع العام يجب كله يتجه الان الي عمرو موسي لان جمع كثير من عامه المسلمين سوف يعطونه وبذلك نرفع نسبه التصويت له


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> شايف الوضع العام يجب كله يتجه الان الي عمرو موسي لان جمع كثير من عامه المسلمين سوف يعطونه وبذلك نرفع نسبه التصويت له


طب ما حمدين اعلى منه 
انا بقول ننتظر قطر والسعودية


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*ياجماعه لية بأينا هنبني رأينا على نتيجة تصويت الخارج
هما كلهم كم الف صوت يعني !!!؟؟؟

اللي هينتخب فرد واحد ايا كانت النتائج الخارجية ، ياريت ميشتتش الناس
واللي مستني نتيجة برة عشان يقرر ع اساسها ، فرأيي المتواضع ان برة دة مش 20 مليون صوت عشان ع اساسهم نقول نعلي كفة فلان 
شوف ف بلدك صوتك هيفيد مين وهيعلي كفة مين
ولو بالمبدأ التاني دة يبأة الصوت لحمدين او لعمرو موسى ...
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2012)

يبقى صوتى لحمدين


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

الوحيد القادر هو حمدين..


----------

